# Neve a Marzo!!!!



## Carlosita (22 Mar 2015 às 20:50)

Bellissima neve di marzo nella cronaca di Snowmancino, il principe della neve!!!


----------



## NunoC (26 Mar 2015 às 17:11)

É pena que aqui em Portugal só encontremos neve nas zonas montanhosas mais elevadas! Adoraria num dia acordar, levantar a persiana e ver a minha zona toda coberta de neve!


----------



## Carlosita (26 Mar 2015 às 19:46)

Mas, em Portugal, quando nevou iltima tempo? Lisboa dizer .. Nunca houve neve?


----------



## Paelagius (26 Mar 2015 às 21:29)

Carlosita disse:


> Bellissima neve di marzo nella cronaca di Snowmancino, il principe della neve!!!



ma che c'entra questo video? senza contenuto e pieno di parolacce che si ripetono.


----------



## Carlosita (27 Mar 2015 às 21:51)

quali parolacce scusa? senza contenuti? è un video sulla neve e qui siamo sezione Europa mi pare. L intento è condividere non offendere.
secondo me ti prendi troppo sul serio la vita è più semplice di cosi


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mar 2015 às 01:36)

Carlosita disse:


> quali parolacce scusa? senza contenuti? è un video sulla neve e qui siamo sezione Europa mi pare. L intento è condividere non offendere.
> secondo me ti prendi troppo sul serio la vita è più semplice di cosi



magari prendo troppo sul serio. poi dician ghe gi zenese semmu tirchi. 

lo capito che l'intento non sia offendere. c'è l'abitudine tra le giovani da dire parolacce ma non va bene in pubblico.

io non sono qui per ti giudicare. meglio fare un esame di coscienza.

non sono arrabiato con te e chiedoti che non lasciate di partecipare per causa di questo che è successo. il tuo commento è importante in questa sezione per che aggiunge valore più che il mio per che sei all'estero.  chissà puoi imparare portoghese...  scritto è facile da capire. 

ti chiedo scusa ma ora farò la traduzione per gli portoghese a proposito di quel video.



"talvez leve as coisas demasiado sério. depois dizem que os genoveses somos mesquinhos. (dialeto genovês)

eu compreendo que a intenção não seja ofender. é habitual, entre os jovens, dizer palavrões ma não parece bem em público.

não estou aqui para julgar-te. é melhor fazer um exame de consciência.

não estou zangado contigo e peço-te que não deixes de participar por causa deste sucedido. o teu comentário é importante neste tópico porquee é uma mais-valia uma vez que estás em Itália.  quiçá possas aprender português...  escrito é fácil de entender. desculpa-me mas agora farei a tradução para os portugueses a propósito do vídeo"

figata está relacionado a deslumbre/prazer que deriva, e está associado, figa que é o calão para a parte genital feminina. trombata não é trombada de água  deriva de trombare que é o calão de copular. trombo é a conjugação verbal. ainda fala de abstinência. Enfim, o vídeo até poderia parecer ter interesse não fosse a partir do primeiro minuto em que não adianta qualquer informação abusando da utilização de linguagem de teor sexual explicito e vulgar.

como se não bastasse, recorre ao remix para a repetição da ordinarice. não sou púdico mas deduzo que hajam regras de conduta e linguagem, de um modo, digamos, universal (que não apenas em português).

não gosto de fazer os outros estúpidos mantendo-os na ignorância daí que não pude deixar em branco a tradução do vídeo.

deixo ao critério dos moderadores do fórum. por mim, até podem remover o meu comentário, não levo a mal, deixando passar o outro porque sendo noutro idioma as pessoas não entenderão quando este comentário for removido.


----------



## Carlosita (29 Mar 2015 às 20:51)

*não são ofendidos nenhum problema
mas "eu esclarecer algumas coisas: em italiano" cool "não está associado na linguagem corrente para órgão feminino, mas é usado para algo bom e divertido. exemplo:

  "O objetivo do Neymar é apenas uma explosão !!!"

A abstinência não é completamente compreendido como palavrão.

f*da é boa maneira de dizer o sexo, mas aqui é destinado a neve para que as referências sexuais são para o jogo, não vulgar. Na minha opinião o "mal-entendido é apenas uma questão de tradução. O vídeo não tem fins publicitários, mas apenas amador, que de fato seguimos meteorológicas páginas do Facebook dedicados ao tempo livre, onde todos podem relatar o que ele quer no tempo (chuva tempestade de neve ..)

pesaroso para traduzido meu Português !!!

Graças ao espaço que você me conceder
Olá*


----------

